# Ruger Issues Safety Bulletin For Certain Precision Rifles



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2017/08/11/ruger-issues-safety-bulletin-certain-precision-rifles/


----------

